# What do you NOT eat.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm getting pretty excited about my trip down there. We're just a few weeks out now. Got all my rods, most my tackle and waiting on my cheap Spectra line from ebay. 


What fish do you not eat?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Ladyfish, hardhead catfish, blue runner, jack cravelle.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyler Massey said:


> Ladyfish, hardhead catfish, blue runner, jack cravelle.


Bout sums it up..... We have a sneakerhead thread (remora). I still would not eat 1 of them jokers. Add toadfish/lionfish (unless you know how to clean them). :thumbup:


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

some people love Jacks.. wouldn't be so fast to throw them back without trying them.. key is to clean them properly.

I personally do not like any of the fish in the jack family including pompano so i throw back pretty much everything except whiting and spanish.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

so far I have only ate speck trout, white trout, whiting, reds.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

flex said:


> some people love Jacks.. wouldn't be so fast to throw them back without trying them.. key is to clean them properly.
> 
> I personally do not like any of the fish in the jack family including pompano so i throw back pretty much everything except whiting and spanish.


Daaaang man. Pompano is my favorite. Also love Amberjack.
I don't eat saltwater cats. Don't like mackeral.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John, weren't you the member last year that came down w/ a church/high school group and was sick as a dog? If so, I hope this trip is wayyyyyyy better brother!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep that was me. No tick fever this year. Bringing my kayak and a lot better fishing gear. JSpooney took me out in the the sound for some trout fishing and I had a blast. Was in Pensacola for 4 days and it about killed me. I took 2 extra strength 5 hour energy drinks before the drive home and only made it to Hattiesburg before I started falling asleep. I've been walking a couple miles 2-4 times a week and have been paddling as much as weather and my wife will allow. I've gone up to 5.5 miles non-stop(though that one killed me) on the yak. I still need to install a scotty rod holder and tweak my anchor trolley and I think I'll be good for a while. Next Christmas I'll probably get a fish finder for it. I'll be in Fort Morgan this year for a solid week and looking forward for some serious fishing.:thumbup:


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

Jason said:


> Bout sums it up..... We have a sneakerhead thread (remora). I still would not eat 1 of them jokers. Add toadfish/lionfish (unless you know how to clean them). :thumbup:


Lionfish are actually pretty good. You just have to make sure you neutralize the venom, which is easy. Throw them in a ziplock bag full of saltwater and ice and slap that in the freezer for an hour or two. Cleaning them is a standard affair.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Stay away from the oilfish!!!! You will be sick again. Probably wont encounter one on the Kayak though. If you do paddle north real hard.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyler Massey said:


> Ladyfish, hardhead catfish, blue runner, jack cravelle.


^^^^ What he said...


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

flex said:


> some people love Jacks.. wouldn't be so fast to throw them back without trying them.. key is to clean them properly.
> 
> I personally do not like any of the fish in the jack family including pompano so i throw back pretty much everything except whiting and spanish.


 I agree I am not hard to please when it comes to fish but do not care for the taste of pompano. One of my favorite is Stingray!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

welldoya said:


> Daaaang man. Pompano is my favorite. Also love Amberjack.
> I don't eat saltwater cats. Don't like mackeral.


there is a fish chart you can google. 

when i was younger i loved pomps and hated whiting. 

now my tastes have changed. i love whiting and hate pomps. it works good cause my gf loves jacks and pomps.. 

i like spanish mackerel a lot, but the key is people don't clean them properly.. gotta cut out the bloodlines. but thats good that some don't like them.. throw them back so i can catch them


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> I agree I am not hard to please when it comes to fish but do not care for the taste of pompano. One of my favorite is Stingray!


whiting is hands down the best tasting fish in this area according to my tastebuds. i love the flaky white meat. if i can catch 5 of them on a surf trip then thats a wonderful day


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't know if you want to eat lizardfish and needlefish either. You are bound to catch some if you fish inshore with smaller hooks and gulps.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

mussels....roe....or squid....dont suck heads either


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

sheepshead.... never had it until this past march but man o man that is some good eating, a b**** to clean tho i hated cleaning them


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Saltwater cats, lady fish, rockfish, lizardfish, baitfish (excluding mullet) although personally I don't care for mullet. I heard croakers are good. That about sums it up


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

I will eat anything but skippies, lizards, needles, toads and lions. If you know how to clean and cook than anything else can be made gourmet, even saltwater cats (b**** to clean tho)


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Flats15 said:


> Saltwater cats, lady fish, rockfish, lizardfish, baitfish (excluding mullet) although personally I don't care for mullet. I heard croakers are good. That about sums it up


Which rockfish are you talking about?


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I have eaten everything that swims in these bays and bayous except puffer and sturgeon, and the only things I wouldn't eat again are cownose rays and bluefish. Jacks, lizards, toads, hard heads, and all those are good.

Hard heads are easy to clean. Just cut straight down from right behind the dorsal fin, cut the tail off, skin them with catfish pliers and call it a day. You're left with a big chuck of meat and it's quicker than filleting anything.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Hardtails (blue runners) aren't really that bad if you remember to take the blood line out. Lizard fish are the perfect fish for someone who doesn't like fish taste but wants the benefits of eating fish, I swear they have absolutely no taste at all, so whatever you season with is what they taste like. Speaking of seasoning, anything cut thin and blackened will taste like blackening seasoning. Good luck on your trip, hope you catch enough for a good fish fry.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

gmoney said:


> Hardtails (blue runners) aren't really that bad if you remember to take the blood line out. Lizard fish are the perfect fish for someone who doesn't like fish taste but wants the benefits of eating fish, I swear they have absolutely no taste at all, so whatever you season with is what they taste like. Speaking of seasoning, anything cut thin and blackened will taste like blackening seasoning. Good luck on your trip, hope you catch enough for a good fish fry.


There it is


----------



## Fast Eddy (Feb 28, 2008)

what about barracuda? In panama we used to eat them.


----------

